# Haven't been on here for awhile but.....



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked up this little number off of craigslist.


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

and yes Spike is still alive getting ready to charge little kururu who is 18 weeks old now.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Super cute. Both females?


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks  and nope both are males.. actually i was looking for another female and then I found someone that was selling hedgies for $50.00 and ended up with this little guy


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Coolio, just remember M + F = babies, hehe. Males aren't so bad unless they start getting into territorial feelings and start fighting during playtime.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both adorable.


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah spike is a little territorial when it comes to his little house and the wheel.during lay time I keep them pretty seperated after kururu latched on to spikes ear causing him to screetch like a bat out of ****. Spike is doing pretty good now too, still seems a little weak from when he "fixed" himself last year.. he's got to be about 3 years old now but he's still my favorite. 

And about that whole baby thing.. yeah I wanted to get another female just for the purpose of seeing if spike was still able too produce.. just because the vet was trying to talk me into having a reconstructive surgery.. that costed about $2500.. he told me if I didn't have it done he wouldn't last more than a month.. well looks like he was wrong


----------

